# We Need a Pok



## Tyeforce (Mar 29, 2009)

C'mon... Just look at the Nintendo DS forum. It's FULL of Pok


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 29, 2009)

YES YES YES THIS IS TRUE, subforumsubforumsubforumsubforumsubforumsubforum subforumsubforumsubforumsubforumsubforumsubforum!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 29, 2009)

I agree.

We should have Pokemon sub forum.
Pokemon FTW.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 29, 2009)

Maybe just an official pokemon thread? Like the Brawl one?


----------



## Caleb (Mar 29, 2009)

i wish. but i doubt they'll do it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Maybe just an official pokemon thread? Like the Brawl one?


No. That doesn't work.


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 29, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya then there would be just a bunch of random posts and like 10 topics in 1 thread!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 29, 2009)

It'll be shot down like the Brawl Board idea.

Perhaps a joinable group when we can buy those.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 29, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> It'll be shot down like the Brawl Board idea.
> 
> Perhaps a joinable group when we can buy those.


That's a good idea. All for the Pok


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 29, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheese (Mar 29, 2009)

A sub forum may be nice
*
But remember this isn't a Pokemon forum there's probably one out there just look*


----------



## Caleb (Mar 29, 2009)

"I" love pokemon.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 29, 2009)

Cheese said:
			
		

> A sub forum may be nice
> *
> But remember this isn't a Pokemon forum there's probably one out there just look*


I know this isn't a Pok


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 29, 2009)

I agree! AYE AYE AYE!!


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 29, 2009)

I.....

Although it will probably be a no from Storm.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I.....
> 
> Although it will probably be a no from Storm.


 <_<


----------



## Thaier (Mar 29, 2009)

I would like a subforum but I do know a site that has a great pokemon section but I won't advertise it. If you want to know just send me a PM.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 29, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> I would like a subforum but I do know a site that has a great pokemon section but I won't advertise it. If you want to know just send me a PM.


Lemme guess.... Smogon or NS2?

Not interested in Smogon. NS2 I hardly bother with. 'Sides, a group would be great.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 29, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> I would like a subforum but I do know a site that has a great pokemon section but I won't advertise it. If you want to know just send me a PM.


I know many good Pok


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 29, 2009)

"I" like pie!

i couldn't agree more!

but i doubt storm will fix this...


----------



## John102 (Mar 29, 2009)

lol, i was actually thinking about asking for a sub forum.


----------



## Nigel (Mar 29, 2009)

We could probably make a pokemon joinable group.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 29, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> We could probably make a pokemon joinable group.


YAY!! :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 31, 2009)

So...are we getting a Pok


----------



## MygL (Mar 31, 2009)

I would probably prefer a Latin America Group, but a sub forum could be nice =D

L.A.G. = Latin American Group


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 31, 2009)

I doubt we'll get a subforum, as they'd have to make a subforum for every popular game on this earth, but I'd love to join the group.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2009)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!! i love pokemon this idea would be totally amazing


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2009)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!! i love pokemon this idea would be totally amazing


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 7, 2009)

YESSSS we need a pokemon sub-forum! If you look in the DS section almost every thread is about pokemon
POKEMON FTW!


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 7, 2009)

Pokemon = win

But I don't think Storm will want a pokemon sub-forum. 




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> We could probably make a pokemon joinable group.



What would be the benefits of joining this group?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Pokemon = win
> 
> But I don't think Storm will want a pokemon sub-forum.
> 
> ...


No Sub Board.
Pokemon Fans in One group.
Etc.


----------



## MygL (Apr 7, 2009)

I still vote for a Latin America Group =P


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

So...where is that Pok


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> So...where is that Pok


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> So...where is that Pok


----------



## Pup101 (Apr 7, 2009)

Sub-Forum! If we cant get that a group will also be nice.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah, Pokemon definitely needs a sub forum as about half of the active topics in the Nintendo DS board are about Pokemon.


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 9, 2009)

To get in it should be like the youtubers one where you have to answer a question about Poke'mon!


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 9, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> To get in it should be like the youtubers one where you have to answer a question about Poke'mon!


The question would either be too hard or too easy.


----------



## Nic (Apr 9, 2009)

Plus people can search it up on Google.


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 9, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Plus people can search it up on Google.


I guess that's true...


----------



## John102 (Apr 9, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> To get in it should be like the youtubers one where you have to answer a question about Poke'mon!


or, we could make them battle someone average at Pokemon, like me, and if they win a majority of the time, they can join.


----------



## Jake123 (Apr 9, 2009)

sounds cool


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 19, 2009)

Okay, over 75% of the threads on the current first page of the Nintendo DS forum are Pok


----------



## Nigel (Apr 20, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Okay, over 75% of the threads on the current first page of the Nintendo DS forum are Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 20, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Okay, over 75% of the threads on the current first page of the Nintendo DS forum are Pok


----------



## JJH (Apr 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJH (Apr 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 22, 2009)

Ive played Pokemon since I was 3. But id rather just use the Nintendo DS forum then an actual sub forum or group


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 22, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Okay, over 75% of the threads on the current first page of the Nintendo DS forum are Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 22, 2009)

Animal crossing based forum not going to happen.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Animal crossing based forum not going to happen.


But looks at all the Pok


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Limey (Apr 22, 2009)

Wouldn't just saying "I" in a post, just because you agree, be spam? I mean, it's just way easier to do a poll. You don't need to count all the posts, make this forum thread longer, and it's just, well, easy.

~Limey votes I in his opinion <3


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grawr (Apr 22, 2009)

Personally, I'm all for it.

We used to have one...before City Folk and all of you new folk arrived.

Still, I don't see it happening again.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Personally, I'm all for it.
> 
> We used to have one...before City Folk and all of you new folk arrived.
> 
> Still, I don't see it happening again.


Really?! TBT used to have a Pok


----------



## MitchHanson (Apr 22, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Personally, I'm all for it.
> 
> We used to have one...before City Folk and all of you new folk arrived.
> 
> Still, I don't see it happening again.


I never knew that :O


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John102 (Apr 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 22, 2009)

POKEMONNN, GOTTA CATCH EM ALLLLLL, ITS YOU AND MEEEE, YOU KNOW ITS OUR DESTINYYYY, POKEMONNN, OHHH YOU'RE MY BEST FRIEND IN A WORLD WE MUST DEFENDDDDDD, POKEMON.


----------



## John102 (Apr 22, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> POKEMONNN, GOTTA CATCH EM ALLLLLL, ITS YOU AND MEEEE, YOU KNOW ITS OUR DESTINYYYY, POKEMONNN, OHHH YOU'RE MY BEST FRIEND IN A WORLD WE MUST DEFENDDDDDD, POKEMON.


 :'( That was beautiful :'(


----------



## Thunder (Apr 22, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*applauds*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John102 (Apr 22, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phil (Apr 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> C'mon... Just look at the Nintendo DS forum. It's FULL of Pok


----------



## Pear (May 1, 2009)

I'm not a pokemon hater, actually I'm the exact opposite. But isn't that what the catch-all gaming board is for?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> I'm not a pokemon hater, actually I'm the exact opposite. But isn't that what the catch-all gaming board is for?


Yeah, but it's being flooded with Pok


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 12, 2009)

I dont think we should because THIS is A ANIMALCROSSING FORUM not a pokemon if you want go to a pokemon forum


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 12, 2009)

Give up. Not. going. to. Happen.

For Jas0n 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Give up. Not. going. to. Happen.
> 
> For Jas0n
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> ...


You're not in charge of this site, are you? Nigel said that it was a possibility.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 12, 2009)

jrrj15 said:
			
		

> I dont think we should because THIS is A ANIMALCROSSING FORUM not a pokemon if you want go to a pokemon forum


but we haz other bords 2.

Honestly. Think.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Storm is But I know things.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

i don't see why it matters about the Nintendo DS forum with Pokemon threads. No one else ever posts there with other games.


----------



## Nigel (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was before I brought it up with teh st0rm!!!


----------



## j-rod ACCF (May 12, 2009)

I voted yes on all. :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what did he say?


----------



## Nigel (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He said teh n0!

He said what I said earlier. It would be weird for us to make a pokemon sub group, but not one for mario or sonic etc


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I've posted many times in this thread why it's not the same... Ugh. I guess he can't listen to reason.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 12, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TOLD JAH


----------



## ipodawesum (May 12, 2009)

i think we should. i mean they'd have to go through and transfer all the pokemon DS topics but it wouldnt be that bad.


----------



## Jas0n (May 12, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why lie?




			
				IRC said:
			
		

> [01:11] Jas0n: Btw Jeremy, why's it ok for a sonic or mario sub-group but not a pokemon one?
> [01:11] Jas0n: I think pokemon is more popular than sonic, mario and even AC atm XD
> [01:11] Jeremy: huh? theres no sonic or mario group
> [01:12] Jas0n: That's what nigel said you said
> ...


----------



## bittermeat (May 12, 2009)

YES, YES, AND .. YES!!


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...you must've read his post wrong... He never said we were getting a Sonic or Mario group...


----------



## Jas0n (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah Jeremy just mis-understood me when I posted him what Nigel said, I just didn't bother to explain XD


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No...you still aren't understanding what Nigel meant...


----------



## Jas0n (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 12, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm lost...
But no.
If there is a pokemon group, I demand SSB and MK groups. o:<


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> He said teh n0!
> 
> He said what I said earlier. It would be weird for us to make a pokemon sub group, but not one for mario or sonic etc


He means that he thinks that, if we made a Pok


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 12, 2009)

i think we should. 
pokemon is the bedt rpg ever!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jas0n (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 12, 2009)

This is ridiculous, nearly all of the topics in the Nintendo DS section are about Pokemon!!

How can storm not see that we need a frickin' subforum!!!


----------



## rafren (May 12, 2009)

I!!!


----------



## Clown Town (May 12, 2009)

i dont know... i got bored of pokemon when i wanted platinum... so i downloaded a rom and a DS emulator and beat it in like 2 days... now i barely play it... and platinum gets released in aus tomorrow XD


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 15, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 17, 2009)

It'd be nice to have a sub-forum or group. Either of those are fine with me.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 17, 2009)

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> It'd be nice to have a sub-forum or group. Either of those are fine with me.


I like your signature. JCA FTW!


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 17, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DO NOT QUESTION UNCLE


----------



## Tyeforce (May 17, 2009)

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUI MO GWAI GWAAI FAAI DEI ZAU


----------



## Roel (May 18, 2009)

For sure


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (May 18, 2009)

Yes , that would be cool !

_____________________________________________________________________________________

Pls Click on the URL in my Signature ! This will save all the puppies ...


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2009)

Er no.
I hate Pokemon. 
It's like me saying we need a Jonas Brothers Sub Forum.


----------



## Rene (May 18, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Er no.
> I hate Pokemon.
> It's like me saying we need a Jonas Brothers Sub Forum.


you do realize that there are more people on tbt that like Pok


----------



## Silverstorms (May 18, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Er no.
> I hate Pokemon.
> It's like me saying we need a Jonas Brothers Sub Forum.


So?

One person hating pokemon is not a good reason for not greating the group.

Pokemon > Jonas Brothers


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 18, 2009)

Joe, I'd rather have a Jonas Brothers sub forum filled with hate threads then a Pokemon sub forum.
The NDS forum almost never gets posted in for other things, it isn't a problem imo if we have a bunch of Pokemon topics.


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 18, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahaha lol. xDDD

I don't like JB. D:
I mean, I don't like their music.
I don't hate them


----------

